# Left 4 Dead: Map Developing Team.



## Castiel (Feb 10, 2009)

*Left 4 Dead Map/Level Creation Team*











**Hello everyone. As it says above Shadowfold and I are starting up a Left 4 Dead Map creation team. We are so stoked for the upcoming update and the release of the L4D SDK engine. So we are wanting to get people on in this to help out on the creation of our own maps.*​
**Now to get this going we are going to need some help. We are going to need some people that have some skills in SDK. So if you are really good at SDK then tell us.*

**Now we also need 2 more designers to plan out and create Ideas to what we are going to do.*

**So when we have things going on we are going to need people to test the maps. So we need a total of 5 Alpha testers and 5 Beta testers.
The 5 is for a team of 4 to run through and play, and for 1 person to run through to see if it is smooth enough for play, and to check for bugs.*​
*We are also going to need some people with some mad Photoshoping skills to make some images for the map/level. Like the one up above that was made by ShadowFold. Maybe around 4 people, but it can be discussed.​*
*Now if you do not get to be one of the people that will be on our team we are going to need some ideas from players on stuff that they are wanting to see in a game/map/level!​*
**Notice*:You have to have an actual copy of a game to participate. That means you have to have a legit copy of the game! We are going to do this legally.*​
*Team:*​*Designers:​**
Lead Designer-Castiel
Lead Designer-ShadowFold
​**SDK Programmers:​**Alpha Testers​**
TRIPTEX_MTL - Alpha Tester
crtecha
[*]PVTCaboose1337
[*]DanishDevil
**Beta Testers​*
Kursah
[*]Super XP
[*]MadClown
[*]AphexDreamer
[*]donttrustevery1
*Graphics​**
apheX?
Cptnyr
*​


----------



## Castiel (Feb 10, 2009)

*Update:*
This thread will be clean! I would ask if everyone would please stay on topic. And no fighting, argueing, or flaming over positions in this project. If any will occur I will inform a Moderator to come police the thread.

Thanks!


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 10, 2009)

I'd like to be an Alpha and Beta tester for the levels.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 10, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I'd like to be an Alpha and Beta tester for the levels.



Thanks!

For now which one would you prefer to be? I would like to have more space open for more users to join.

Alpha or Beta?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 10, 2009)

Alpha I guess.. doesnt really matter but I can find instabilities pretty well.

Just let me know what to test and where to download it.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 10, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> Alpha I guess.. doesnt really matter but I can find instabilities pretty well.
> 
> Just let me know what to test and where to download it.



Ok, thanks! If a Beta spot does not fill, then you will be added to that.


----------



## Kursah (Feb 10, 2009)

This is very cool! Looking forward to seeing this in action, some screens and what-not! I wouldn't mind beta testing, but I won't guarentee availablilty depending on clan matches and such. But I'll help where I can to support the cause!


----------



## Castiel (Feb 10, 2009)

Kursah said:


> This is very cool! Looking forward to seeing this in action, some screens and what-not! I wouldn't mind beta testing, but I won't guarentee availablilty depending on clan matches and such. But I'll help where I can to support the cause!



Thanks!


----------



## Super XP (Feb 10, 2009)

Count me in for Beta Testing, Photoshoping and giving ideas. I'll do my best despite my crazy work schedule. We all can really make this happen.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 10, 2009)

Super XP said:


> Count me in for Beta Testing, Photoshoping and giving ideas. I'll do my best despite my crazy work schedule.



Thanks!

I have to say, could you choose one of those? I want other users to be allowed to have a position, but if they don't get filled I will add you in to those positions.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 10, 2009)

Beta Testing then. Though I do have some wild ideas. I plan on working on my Circle of Death campaign.


----------



## MadClown (Feb 10, 2009)

Im a modTard, but i can beta test and try to find glitches.


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 10, 2009)

Sounds great! Looking forward to a ton of great maps!

Think I can Beta test for yall?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 10, 2009)

I think I'll end up as the only Alpha tester


----------



## AphexDreamer (Feb 10, 2009)

TRIPTEX_MTL said:


> I think I'll end up as the only Alpha tester



I'd really do both, but it doesn't seem like thats allowed?


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Feb 10, 2009)

AphexDreamer said:


> I'd really do both, but it doesn't seem like thats allowed?



One or the other until they see if there are enough volunteers.. I think.


----------



## donttrustevery1 (Feb 10, 2009)

I can help beta test.  Let me know if you need me.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 10, 2009)

*Update:*​All beta positions have been filled!
Need Alpha testers!
If there is Alpha testing spots open then Beta testers will allow to do Alpha, only when the spots havn't been filled.

Thanks


----------



## apheX? (Feb 11, 2009)

Ill be up for testing, and i have photoshop skillage. www.xdragonx.deviantart.com shows my old stuff. Something of my latest... would be my sig? lol
EDIT: oh i know! www.electgaming.co.uk i Designed the banner and shizzle on there 

If it has to be one or the other i dunno.... probably graphics because i have a lot of experience in that rather than testing games for bugs.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 11, 2009)

Nice Photoshop work. 
I am sure Castiel will agree. 
Welcome to Club L4D


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm pretty handy in the photoshop area.  Also, what is the difference in beta and alpha tests, alpha just comes before beta, making it less desirable?  (I would love to test!)


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## Castiel (Feb 11, 2009)

apheX? said:


> Ill be up for testing, and i have photoshop skillage. www.xdragonx.deviantart.com shows my old stuff. Something of my latest... would be my sig? lol
> EDIT: oh i know! www.electgaming.co.uk i Designed the banner and shizzle on there
> 
> If it has to be one or the other i dunno.... probably graphics because i have a lot of experience in that rather than testing games for bugs.





PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I'm pretty handy in the photoshop area.  Also, what is the difference in beta and alpha tests, alpha just comes before beta, making it less desirable?  (I would love to test!)





PVTCaboose1337 said:


>



Nice work apheX! You are added Graphics.

Nice Caboose! Really like that!

Now Alpha testing is really different from Beta. Alpha will get the first chance to test the game, it would have the most bugs. And you will be doing more work than beta testers, because there should be alot more problems than Beta.

So it is your choice, Alpha testing or Graphics?


----------



## apheX? (Feb 11, 2009)

Castiel, xfire? steam? msn? any of those im's you have so you can contact me quicker and more efficiently?


----------



## Castiel (Feb 11, 2009)

apheX? said:


> Castiel, xfire? steam? msn? any of those im's you have so you can contact me quicker and more efficiently?



Xfire: 8emok1d8 -  This is on all the time, best way to contact.
Steam: Castiel(emok1d08) -  only on when I am about or gaming.
Aim:Silentarrow077 - on from 4:30 to 7:00


----------



## crtecha (Feb 11, 2009)

I would love to beta test also


----------



## Castiel (Feb 11, 2009)

crtecha said:


> I would love to beta test also



Beta team is all takin up, wanna Alpha?


----------



## crtecha (Feb 11, 2009)

Yes I would like to help.  No SDK experience but I can report bugs and test stuff.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 11, 2009)

crtecha said:


> Yes I would like to help.  No SDK experience but I can report bugs and test stuff.



I will put you on Alpha, because that is a big bug finder there.


----------



## crtecha (Feb 11, 2009)

Castiel said:


> I will put you on Alpha, because that is a big bug finder there.




Awesome thanks Castiel.


----------



## craigwhiteside (Feb 11, 2009)

Nice , got left 4 dead at christmas, played through all the campaign.

but the maps get boring after a while, hopefully you can come up with some really interesting maps


----------



## Castiel (Feb 11, 2009)

craigwhiteside said:


> Nice , got left 4 dead at christmas, played through all the campaign.
> 
> but the maps get boring after a while, hopefully you can come up with some really interesting maps



Thanks, we hope we will.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 11, 2009)

I would like to choose Alpha testing.  I love to look for bugs in games.  I'ma try to glitch as much as possible in ur maps so you can fix them!


----------



## Castiel (Feb 11, 2009)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I would like to choose Alpha testing.  I love to look for bugs in games.  I'ma try to glitch as much as possible in ur maps so you can fix them!



lol ok.


----------



## crtecha (Feb 11, 2009)

I want to see a map that looks like the mall in the original Dawn of the Dead.   That would be sooooo awesome.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 11, 2009)

crtecha said:


> I want to see a map that looks like the mall in the original Dawn of the Dead.   That would be sooooo awesome.



I think that is already made and that is coming soon.


----------



## crtecha (Feb 11, 2009)

Castiel said:


> I think that is already made and that is coming soon.





Awesome thats one of my favorite zombie films.  



Edit:The one that was developed is based off the new dawn of the dead.  
http://kotaku.com/5096479/dawn-of-the-dead-mall-coming-to-left-4-dead


----------



## ste2425 (Feb 11, 2009)

just an idea i was in BHS in blackpool today and i had the idea of like the first attack like so instead of a map in ruins you could have the survivors walking through this huge shopping centre with all the rails of cloths still in the normal places just a few nocked over to show somethings happend then when you get attacked you hear the sound of all the railings being thrown away in the path of the horde before you see them just an idea dunno if its of much use

i havent played the game i wanna lack of funds so i dnt no if it would even work like this  the other post reminded me lol


----------



## Mussels (Feb 12, 2009)

throw me in as a beta tester. I wont be testing online very much due to the time zone difference, but i have 2 housemates who play L4D with me so we can get some good coop testing done.


----------



## Super XP (Feb 12, 2009)

Mussels said:


> throw me in as a beta tester. I wont be testing online very much due to the time zone difference, but i have 2 housemates who play L4D with me so we can get some good coop testing done.


I believe they need Alpha testers. The beta testing is already full.

Just an update from the first post.


> *Team:*
> 
> *Designers:*
> Lead Designer-Castiel
> ...


----------



## Castiel (Feb 12, 2009)

Mussels said:


> throw me in as a beta tester. I wont be testing online very much due to the time zone difference, but i have 2 housemates who play L4D with me so we can get some good coop testing done.



Yes, like XP said, I need Alpha testers. Same thing as beta except your just testing a Alpha version.


----------



## apheX? (Feb 16, 2009)

Aplhaaaaa testterssss wanted!


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 16, 2009)

I'll test alpha, and if you need any help on the SDK side, i can help there too.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 16, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> I'll test alpha, and if you need any help on the SDK side, i can help there too.



How much skill do you have with SDK, because if you are really good, then that is what you will be doing?


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 16, 2009)

I wouldn't say 'really good', but if i have ideas or have something to work to, i can make it. 

Have you already got people for that?


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 16, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> I wouldn't say 'really good', but if i have ideas or have something to work to, i can make it.
> 
> Have you already got people for that?



Get xfire and add me!


----------



## MoonPig (Feb 16, 2009)

can't we just use Steam or MSN? 

I really don't want to install shit im not going to use.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 16, 2009)

Steam is fine, add LouieV3 or Shadowfold


----------



## Charper2013 (Feb 16, 2009)

I look looking for bugs and giving ideas.. As I have absolutely no modding experience... But testing and constructive criticism is what I do.. Would this be a calling for a Alpha Tester?


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 16, 2009)

If beta's full, I'll hit up alpha testing


----------



## Super XP (Feb 16, 2009)

This will be great, and I am sure the L4D maps innovatively produced & designed by this team of experts will most likely get Valve interested.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 5, 2009)

Is this dead in the water or being worked on?


----------



## crtecha (Mar 5, 2009)

I didnt even know the sdk was released yet.  I still really want to test some content.

edit: apparently is has been released.  Im going to download it at home and start to work with it.  If possible Castiel I can also help with the development of some maps.  I have no experience  but im a fast learner and I'm open to constructive critisim.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 5, 2009)

Wait the SDK is out? How come I didn't see any news on it.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 5, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> Wait the SDK is out? How come I didn't see any news on it.



It's not out.

And no its not dead. Just no one new has joined the team. I have been drawing out plans, and Ideas for some maps lately.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 5, 2009)

And it's hard to build maps with out a SDK...


----------



## crtecha (Mar 5, 2009)

sorry guys this is what I had found.  I should have look more.  Sorry for the false info

http://www.l4dmods.com/index.php?option=com_wrapper&view=wrapper&Itemid=71


----------



## Castiel (Mar 5, 2009)

Here is some footage of the DLC:
http://kotaku.com/5164722/take-a-look-at-the-left-4-dead-downloadable-content


----------



## Morgoth (Mar 5, 2009)

i join i am a king in architecture design


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 5, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> If beta's full, I'll hit up alpha testing



^^ I offered to help


----------



## RevengE (Mar 5, 2009)

So what's the idea for maps? What are they going to be like? Any ideas yet?


----------



## crtecha (Mar 5, 2009)

I'd like to play a map where its outdoors and raining with lighting and thunder.  I imagine the weather alone would make it a lot of fun.  I dont know if its possible but it would be sweet.


----------



## RevengE (Mar 5, 2009)

I'd like to hear some creative ideas for maps. I'm in if you guys decide to do this.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 5, 2009)

I will get to y'all in a while. I'm busy, and I was thinking about getting into a chat room some time tonight to discuss this?


----------



## RevengE (Mar 5, 2009)

Castiel said:


> I will get to y'all in a while. I'm busy, and I was thinking about getting into a chat room some time tonight to discuss this?



Where and when? Indint get off until late tonight..but I use my iPhone at work, so just keep me updated.


----------



## Super XP (Mar 5, 2009)

crtecha said:


> sorry guys this is what I had found.  I should have look more.  Sorry for the false info
> 
> http://www.l4dmods.com/index.php?option=com_wrapper&view=wrapper&Itemid=71


Great find. Can't wait to Beta test new levels. Also I believe you can have rain and thunder in L4D just like Half-Life 2.


----------



## crtecha (Mar 5, 2009)

Ill be on all night im gonna get some ideas together with examples ill post them in here and if there is a chat room discussing i can share it all there also


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 5, 2009)

I'd like to see a map where the AI throws hordes of zombies at you. I mean 3x as much as the vanilla games. Also like a urban combat, building to buiding and crossing streets would be good. Just pitching idea's.


----------



## RevengE (Mar 5, 2009)

Urban combat would be awesome good idea Dr.Pepper


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 5, 2009)

xRevengEx said:


> Urban combat would be awesome good idea Dr.Pepper



 I thought about how much I like no mercy but it only has a portion of urban combat. Moving through semi destroyed buildings and having to either clear out rooms with hordes of zombies in them would be fun as long as the zombies had more than one path to travel through.


----------



## RevengE (Mar 5, 2009)

Or we could add a twist to it..anyone remember the map from the specialists mod for half life 1, you had to get to the gun shop to find ammo/weapons
With zombie hordes attacking you in a urban enviroment. That would be really cool.


----------



## crtecha (Mar 5, 2009)

awe shit I forgot about that map.  That would be awesome.  I found a mod that will make l4d super hard.

http://www.l4dmods.com/index.php?op...-4-dead-4-real-insane-difficulty&catid=2:news

My friend and I will be trying this out tonight.


----------



## ste2425 (Mar 5, 2009)

ive never played the game so i dnt no if its been done but mine's. Anyone see the decent?

enough said


----------



## RevengE (Mar 5, 2009)

crtecha said:


> awe shit I forgot about that map.  That would be awesome.  I found a mod that will make l4d super hard.
> 
> http://www.l4dmods.com/index.php?op...-4-dead-4-real-insane-difficulty&catid=2:news
> 
> My friend and I will be trying this out tonight.



yeah I loved that map..my friends and I used to play it on Lan all the time.


----------



## crtecha (Mar 6, 2009)

dude im stoked to try it. Is it really as hard as it says it is???


----------



## Super XP (Mar 6, 2009)

crtecha said:


> awe shit I forgot about that map.  That would be awesome.  I found a mod that will make l4d super hard.
> 
> http://www.l4dmods.com/index.php?op...-4-dead-4-real-insane-difficulty&catid=2:news
> 
> My friend and I will be trying this out tonight.


I'm looking forward to this mod. So long as the game does not cheat you as the expert mode does.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 6, 2009)

I just tried it. It was ok.. I mean, it's still expert mode, it just pushes more zombies at you and it pretty much makes meleeing impossible.


----------



## Super XP (Mar 6, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> I just tried it. It was ok.. I mean, it's still expert mode, it just pushes more zombies at you and it pretty much makes meleeing impossible.


Good, that is what I like to hear, in this case all four need to stick together in combat just like the Spartans 

Does it cheat you out? I had a smoker pull me until I got stuck somewhere with all 3 AI BOTS frozen for about 5 seconds all around me, but not helping me at all just until I lost all my life, THEN only THEN they would kill the smoker 1st THEN help me up. And I had 100% life B4 this ridiculous incident. I call that cheating on Valves part.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 6, 2009)

No the AI still sucks. In fact it makes the smokers pull you twice as fast..


----------



## Super XP (Mar 6, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> No the AI still sucks. In fact it makes the smokers pull you twice as fast..



I hope valve fixed this problem.


----------



## Braveheart (Mar 6, 2009)

you guys should make a map that resembles the CoD5 zombie map...and just have a constant horde of Tanks invade it.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 6, 2009)

Braveheart said:


> you guys should make a map that resembles the CoD5 zombie map...and just have a constant horde of Tanks invade it.



Great idea!


----------



## Super XP (Mar 6, 2009)

Braveheart said:


> you guys should make a map that resembles the CoD5 zombie map...and just have a constant horde of Tanks invade it.


Make me a FOUR Barrel Auto Shotgun and you have yourself a deal. Somebody has to give those TANKS a run for there money


----------



## Morgoth (Mar 6, 2009)

Where can i register?


----------



## Castiel (Mar 6, 2009)

Morgoth said:


> Where can i register?



Register for what?


----------



## Super XP (Mar 7, 2009)

I think he means he wants to join the team to either alpha/beta test the games or help design them.


----------



## RevengE (Mar 7, 2009)

So what's going on with this? Any plans yet?


----------



## Super XP (Mar 7, 2009)

xRevengEx said:


> So what's going on with this? Any plans yet?


I think they are in the middle of making a L4D level.
I'm working on my level which I named “Circle of Death”, its quite time consuming but when it's done, it's going to smack Valve in the face if and when they ever try it out.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 7, 2009)

When the SDK comes out I have a map called "Left 2 Road Trip - Grab your bags, it's gonna be a bumpy ride".


----------



## Super XP (Mar 7, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> When the SDK comes out I have a map called "Left 2 Road Trip - Grab your bags, it's gonna be a bumpy ride".


The SDK is already out. I downloaded it off Steam. Left 2 Road Trip sounds good


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 7, 2009)

how come I don't see it? All I see are the original and the orange box..


----------



## Super XP (Mar 7, 2009)

O.K. maybe I downloaded the original version. I'm on night shift for this week, once I'm off I will give it a go.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 12, 2009)

*Update:*

This has been kinda dead for a while. School has been hectic and I am now getting back to it all.

So I need to know if there is anyone else that wants to help. If you have said on a post and I haven't posted it on the front page, please tell me again.

I need some map ideas!
So if you could write them out in detail and attach the Doc to your post I will go over it and start designing it. Or if you have already created you level please send it in so we can share the Ideas.

*WE NEED PEOPLE WITH SDK SKILLS!!*


----------



## crtecha (Mar 12, 2009)

Crap I havent been paying attention.  I'm getting the sdk tonight ill share what I create and test what ya'll release


----------



## RevengE (Mar 12, 2009)

I said I would Help Awhile Ago. I will Test/Give some Ideas.


----------



## crtecha (Mar 12, 2009)

He did post before and he has a avatar the brings teh sex!!


----------



## RevengE (Mar 12, 2009)

crtecha said:


> He did post before and he has a avatar the brings teh sex!!



Thanks Bro. Shes a Fine Woman. Very Artisitic feel to the Photo Thats why I use it.


----------



## crtecha (Mar 12, 2009)

xRevengEx said:


> Thanks Bro. Shes a Fine Woman. Very Artisitic feel to the Photo Thats why I use it.



off topic I know sorry.


For sure dude she's a fox.  Do you have a link??  I have some stuff at home ill PM you some great photography.



Its not pron btw


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 12, 2009)

I wanted to beta/alpha test...


----------



## Super XP (Mar 13, 2009)

crtecha said:


> Crap I havent been paying attention.  I'm getting the sdk tonight ill share what I create and test what ya'll release


Where you getting the SDK from? Download link would be awesome.
I though Steam was offering it for download but it was the Half-Life 2 SDK which I ended up downloading. They don't offer the L4D SDK just yet.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 13, 2009)

Super XP said:


> Where you getting the SDK from? Download link would be awesome.
> I though Steam was offering it for download but it was the Half-Life 2 SDK which I ended up downloading. They don't offer the L4D SDK just yet.



thats exactly what i thought. the L4D SDK is supposed to come out when the DLC pack does. For now all we have is the HL2 SDK and the L4D dedicated server.


----------



## PCpraiser100 (Mar 13, 2009)

Seriously, we will beat the sh*t out of any team if all of us contributed.


----------



## Super XP (Mar 13, 2009)

Well a link would be nice for the L4D SDK.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 13, 2009)

Super XP said:


> Well a link would be nice for the L4D SDK.



It's not out yet. We are waiting for it to come out.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 28, 2009)

Okay. Since the update is coming soon we need to start getting in those ideas. We don't have to long till the SDK comes out so we need to start brainstorming and get those design's in. We can get into an Online chat room so we could chat all about this, or get into a vent. If y'all have any questions you can PM me or contact me over Xfire, for the ones that know my Xfire.


----------



## Morgoth (Mar 28, 2009)

Castiel said:


> *Update:*
> 
> This has been kinda dead for a while. School has been hectic and I am now getting back to it all.
> 
> ...



Need mapper? PM me


----------



## Super XP (Mar 28, 2009)

Sounds Good. Looking forward to beta test.


----------



## crtecha (Apr 15, 2009)

Bump.  Castiel do you have a update on things I'm itching to play some l4d


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 15, 2009)

The SDK isn't out yet, I heard April 21st


----------



## crtecha (Apr 15, 2009)

well good news I can totally wait a week.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 15, 2009)

crtecha said:


> Bump.  Castiel do you have a update on things I'm itching to play some l4d



Yeah, right now it just designing the maps and then we have to get the SDK to make the maps. So as soon as the SDK comes out, and when we have the time to work on them you will have some maps to play.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 15, 2009)

*Update:*

These past few weeks have been sluggish for me, got a lot of school work and I'm actually not lazy anymore for looking for jobs so, I have been busy. Now I know everyone has there own idea of what they want to make as a map. So if you want everyone else to see your idea write it down on a post and attach the picture of your level. Currently I am using *Google Sketchup* to design the outside of my maps. And I think Shadow is doing the same. This is a community project and everyone is welcome to help out and tried to get there map made! If I don't get to you soon I'm sorry and I will try to ASAP.

I am not near the finish of my map. So I still have some work to do. 
If you want everyone to see your map, then post it, and put this code at the beginning of your post:

```
[SIZE="5"][COLOR="Red"][B][U]Map[/U][/B][/COLOR][/SIZE]
```

And for the testers, sorry but we are awaiting the SDK to make a map, and I was expecting this wait, so just saying y'all aren't left out!

Now if you need your game art made, Aphex? is suppose to be our graphic guy, and if you want him to make it then you are welcome to talk to him and give a very detailed description of what you want!


----------



## crtecha (Apr 21, 2009)

Doesnt the SDK come out today??


----------



## Mussels (Apr 21, 2009)

crtecha said:


> Doesnt the SDK come out today??



its supposed to. i'm a waitin.


----------



## Cptnyr (Apr 21, 2009)

i can help with some of the photoshoping if you need help still...4+ years of experience


----------



## Castiel (Apr 21, 2009)

I was on Kotaku and just realized that it came out today.



> Valve announced today that the free content - which will introduce new gameplay modes and open up two campaigns for versus play - will be released on Xbox 360 at 2am Pacific Time. PC owners will have to wait until "later in the day".



Source:Kotaku


----------



## crtecha (Apr 21, 2009)

Mussels said:


> its supposed to. i'm a waitin.


 


0_o me too... hopefully they have it released before 3:30pm


----------



## Castiel (Apr 21, 2009)

Cptnyr said:


> i can help with some of the photoshoping if you need help still...4+ years of experience



Awesome! You will be added.


----------



## apheX? (Apr 21, 2009)

whens this actually coming out? lol been ages


----------



## Mussels (Apr 21, 2009)

apheX? said:


> whens this actually coming out? lol been ages



within 24 hours.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Apr 21, 2009)

The DLC will be out within 24h.. I wont be surprised if Valve doesnt release the SDK today.


----------



## solofly (Apr 21, 2009)

I just got this game the other day and man is it fun...


----------



## ASRockIQ (Apr 21, 2009)

so the DLC releases today?


----------



## Cptnyr (Apr 21, 2009)

Castiel said:


> Awesome! You will be added.



ill get the game for pc soon...i only have the 360 version

EDIT:Ill have it by the end of the day


----------



## Castiel (Apr 21, 2009)

The DLC is out, you can download it now!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 22, 2009)

its approx 300MB, for those who need to know.


----------



## ChromeDome (Apr 23, 2009)

its some good fun, Survival Mode

need those new maps, however

gonna look up the L4D thread


----------



## apheX? (Apr 25, 2009)

Gimme a shout when im needed 4 j00 graphics


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 25, 2009)

still no sdk....


----------



## Super XP (Apr 25, 2009)

I also checked steam and still no L4D SDK for download. What do you guys think about the new L4D intro? It's not bad at all.


----------



## Castiel (Apr 25, 2009)

Yeah, I'm awaiting for the SDK also.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 26, 2009)

well ive got my dedi running on my linux box here and it runs real well. what kinda mods should i use?


----------



## Castiel (May 16, 2009)

The SDK is out for L4D so get mapping!


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 16, 2009)

Castiel said:


> The SDK is out for L4D so get mapping!



im defin gonna try my hand at some maps. looks like it is a beta tool right now.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 16, 2009)

hammer keeps locking up on me


----------



## Castiel (May 16, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> hammer keeps locking up on me



Yeah, well we can definitely start the mapping process and alpha test when a full version is released.


----------



## erocker (May 16, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> hammer keeps locking up on me



Me too, in Vista x64 and XP.


----------



## Super XP (May 18, 2009)

erocker said:


> Me too, in Vista x64 and XP.


Agreed.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 18, 2009)

i can't wait to start mapping. hopefully it wont be too difficult to get up some easy maps.


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 18, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> hammer keeps locking up on me





erocker said:


> Me too, in Vista x64 and XP.





Super XP said:


> Agreed.



Well guys it would lock up for me in Windows 7 64 bit as well but you just have to let it be for 3 or 4 min and it will load up. Don't  click or anything.


----------



## Castiel (May 18, 2009)

Yeah well I'm awaiting for it to become real and no issues to start mapping. But if y'all are able to make some and submit it so some of the signed on Alpha testers can work with it.


----------



## Pete1burn (May 26, 2009)

Just got the game and love it.  I'd be up for some testing when/if you need it.  Alpha, Beta, throw me anywhere.


----------



## reverze (May 26, 2009)

I used to do mapping for the first two Call of Dutys, and some RTCW..

And I'd be able to test.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 26, 2009)

ive got a few maps from l5dmaps.com on my server running. they are terribly bad but good efforts.


----------



## Super XP (Jun 15, 2009)

How's the progress going? It would be cool to make a custom Survivor's Map. Should be a lot easier IMO. to get something started. But we are probably all very busy


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 15, 2009)

There's no official SDK yet. I'm just gonna wait for L4D2, seems pointless to make maps for L4D1 now. I already have L4D2 pre-ordered and paid off


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 15, 2009)

nooo dnt forget bout little old l4d1 owners who crnt afford the sequal


----------



## Super XP (Jun 17, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> There's no official SDK yet. I'm just gonna wait for L4D2, seems pointless to make maps for L4D1 now. I already have L4D2 pre-ordered and paid off


When will L4D 2 be released? I would have thought Valve would at least come out with a nice Expansion Pack before releasing a totally new series.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jun 17, 2009)

November 17 or 22nd


----------



## Super XP (Jun 18, 2009)

ShadowFold said:


> November 17 or 22nd


O.K. so there's still some time until part 2 is released. Maybe they will revamp part 1 alittle more like Survivor Mode.


----------

